# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  How to read an certain line from text file with UWP app?

## ekke

How do I read for example only the second line from text file located on the Windows Phone SD card or internal storage like an UWP app coded in Visual C#?

----------

